# 6Hp to 8Hp????



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

So I know you can make a few mods and turn most 9.9 2-strokes into 15 Horse motors. Is there a similar upgrade possible wth a 6 horse?

(I have a 1986 6Hp Johnson short shaft tiller and don't want to buy a new motor yet)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/1224.cfm

looks to be the same block
different intake manifold


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

> http://www.crowleymarine.com/brp_parts/1224.cfm
> 
> looks to be the same block
> different intake manifold


Cool!
ummm...are those cheap? I don't know crap about small engines


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The link is the parts and price catalog
check the diagrams for the parts numbers
then get the prices from the list below the diagram


----------

